# SKS Longboard ... really disappointed



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Fellow commuters,

I've been using SKS Longboard fenders on my commuter rig for a couple of months now. Main purpose for getting them was to keep my feet dry. However, I must say that it is even worse than before. Reason for that is the upper fender mount hardware (see picture below ... not my bike).

If it is wetter water splashes from the mount directly onto the feet. I guess the problem is that the mount is on the inside creating a barrier for the water. The problem may be aggravated by riding a 37 wide tire.

I've tried to bring the fender as close as possible to the fender. Not better. I've put on some tape. Helps a little but this is more a makeshift solution.

Have you made similar experience? What could be a solution?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Does it have to be fixed at that point?
... maybe it does if the material is light and flexible ...


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Id try a small tire in order to increase the fenders coverage over the tire.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I am always surprised at how much larger a fender needs to be for a given tire size. Using this page as a reference:

VO Zeppelin 52mm Fenders, 700c - Fender Sets - Fenders - Accessories

It seems you need at least 5 mm either side of the tire. So you need 47-50 mm wide fenders. If they are that wide, Then I think you are right, that the cross support for the stays is the issue. Maybe a bit of silicone inside the fender ahead and behind would help. I have had three sets of your fenders though not the long ones, and no issue with tires in the 28-32 mm range.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd rather get a new fender set. My commute has a lot of gravel roads, cobblestone, and poorly maintained bicycle lanes.

However, SKS Longboards are officially "approved" for widths up to 38 mm. Without that I wouldn't have bought them in the first place.

Probably just get a new front fender where the mount bracket is not on the inside. I still have a few weeks until winter starts.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Another thought: What if the water caught inside the fender above that point is draining so it hits and drips off the bracket? Tape a bit of shoelace inside each side's lip bridging the brackets (do the bottom too) so that the water wicks on by. A bit of fabric should also work if that is what is happening. It would be an interesting experiment. If it makes it worse, do the silicone thing. Way cheaper than a new fender. Or get a metal fender that needs only one low stay.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

This is exactly the problem! Probably aggravated by a wider tire that picks up more water.

I may give your suggestions a try though I've already fallen in love with those French vintage metal fenders where the bracket mount is on the outside. Additionally they come in 50 mm width instead of 45 mm.

Interesting blog article on plastic vs. metal fenders: The trouble with plastic fenders? | The Lazy Rando Blog...


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info on fenders.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

FYI A less well known option: Tanaka also available in other metals:





Scratches polish out and they are lighter than expected, heavier than Al lighter than SS.

I like the front coverage.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

I've got the same problem, though I haven't ever done anything about it. I have the fenders more for debris than for water. If it's raining chances are I'm wet anyways.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

My Planet Bike Cascadias do the same, but only when I'm cruising around 20mph. I've been wondering whether it's a combination of the support hardware and wind getting inside the fender, pushing the water out.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Had quite a few rainy days over here lately. I got really pi$§&d of getting wet feet every morning. Even though only the road was wet.

I swallowed the expensive pill and got a set of long Berthoud fenders. Unfortunately you can only get them as set. A single front fender would have been enough. Don't know if I install the rear fender at all. I don't really care about style on my commutes.

Let's see, rain is forecast for tomorrow. Probably the first time I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd remove the upper mount, stay and mudflap.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Longboards are far too flexy. And removing the mudflap sort of defies the purpose.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

None of my experiments with full-length fenders resulted in dry feet. 

In addition to the aforementioned effect of wind pushing the water out the sides of the front fender at speed, there was a hose-like stream of water coming out of the back fender behind the bottom bracket that would invariably pour on one foot or the other at the bottom of the pedal stroke. Plus, I would always kick the front fender during low-speed maneuvering.

Generally these days I just go with clip-ons (and waterproof overboots) on my commuter MTB, and occasionally install full fenders for the old-school-cool aesthetic on the CX bike.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

ghettocruiser said:


> None of my experiments with full-length fenders resulted in dry feet.


First day with my new Berthoud front fender. Perfect conditions for testing fenders. No rain but very wet roads. We had some heavy showers for the last 24 hours.

Unfortunately, I have to agree with your assertion. Though the Berthoud does a much better job than the SKS Longboard, you still get wet feet. It's mainly a speed thing. I'd say above 20 mph/30 km/h you see significant water spray. I was glad to wear my Gore waterproof overboots this morning.


----------

